# Harbor Freight dovetail jig



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these? Any thoughts on it?
Good deal, or run like the wind?








http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

" Good deal, " I have one and it works great with a little bit of rework 

=========



AxlMyk said:


> Does anyone have one of these? Any thoughts on it?
> Good deal, or run like the wind?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well now you have to show how to do the re-work !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NIck

hahahahahahaha take a hard look at the snapshot and you will see the rework 

1st. one needs to put sand paper on the hold down bars,,the 2nd. or the 3rd. time I use it I broke one of the cams trying to keep the stock from moving..but the sand paper took care of that error.

2nd. one needs to install wood blocks to keep the template finger from moving from side to side.

3rd. wood blocks to keep the hold down bar on the top from pulling the stock to one side or the other and from moving the stock forward on lock down..

that's about it...

easy fix stuff .... 

=======




nickao65 said:


> Well now you have to show how to do the re-work !


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You have a knack for making what you have work! Sounds great and nice price!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Got it for a better price. Catalog said $42.99 and I got it for $39. It was worth the 30 mile drive to Flint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That's great  

Many of the items that WOODSTOCK makes and sells are like the chop-O-ma-tic thing , they say lets make 50,000 of them and sale them for 19.95 , we know that 10% of them we will need to take back and repack and refund the money but they still get to keep the money for the 45,000 of them so it's not a big deal for them,, they do make the tool they just don't have a OC dept.or they just don't care about it, with just a little rework you will have a fine tool..that works every time...  just a note always use the same router once you have it setup for that one...  the blue stop bar for the router is a big deal...once you make a dovetail or two scratch a mark on the main part, just in case you move it down the road...you will be glad you did  tape also works well if you don't want to scratch it up 

=====



AxlMyk said:


> Got it for a better price. Catalog said $42.99 and I got it for $39. It was worth the 30 mile drive to Flint.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Bob.
I plan on using my Crapsman router with it. The PC stays in the table.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Got the first test done. The directions seem to be conflicting, depending on what page you read. One page says 7/16" OD guide bushing with the bit protruding 1/2", and another says to use a 1/2" bushing with the bit 23/32" deep. I wound up with a 1/2" OD bushing, with the bit set at 17/32". I used 9/16" stock.
I'll have to get a good bit (Freud). The one I have has a slight bowl to it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

That's looks good for your 1st one..
Here's a link to
Dovetail TEMPLATE MAKER
http://www.internetwoodworking.com/w5/bin/dovetail.zip

You can print it out and glue to the edge of the stock it will help you get it just right 

You may have it but just in case you don't 

==========



AxlMyk said:


> Got the first test done. The directions seem to be conflicting, depending on what page you read. One page says 7/16" OD guide bushing with the bit protruding 1/2", and another says to use a 1/2" bushing with the bit 23/32" deep. I wound up with a 1/2" OD bushing, with the bit set at 17/32". I used 9/16" stock.
> I'll have to get a good bit (Freud). The one I have has a slight bowl to it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a pretty slick program Bob.
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Mike

It saves alot of setup time and lets you get it right on the button 
It also saves you/me from making any fire wood  

It works for all the dovetail bits,,the small ones are tricky to setup ( 1/4" wide bits )

Just a note ,,,you can buy a 1/4" template ( slot and dovetail ) from Grizzly or MLCS that will fit the HF machine.

=======



AxlMyk said:


> That's a pretty slick program Bob.
> Thanks


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I had to calibrate it for my printer, but once done the templates are perfect.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

i have that dove tail jig, i hope this pdf helps


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That manual explains a lot. Thanks for that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I turn my back and see what happens? I have an old PC dovetail jig I would of sold you for $20 Mike. It works about the same way. I also have a Rockler jig with both the half blind and through dovetail templates that I never use. It is almost identical to the HF jig. There are always deals to be found...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Well schucks. I'm a day early again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Have Mike hold it to one side for you,, you can use the templates ( through dovetail template) for 20.oo bucks you can't go wrong ,, take a extra 20 next time you have a Sat.thing 

===



AxlMyk said:


> Well schucks. I'm a day early again.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah. Let me know if anyone gets interested. I can pick it/them up next time I'm in the area.


----------



## kefjens (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Mike, I could use that dovetail jig if you wish to part with it...that would give me a chance to meet up with you and maybe pick up some of your wisdom. I can't reply to PM's yet...I should have my 10th post soon though. Thanks!
Keith


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Those jigs seem to come from lots of places. Mine is like http://www.sipuk.co.uk/tools/info_SIP01358.html and came with 7/16, 1/2 & 9/16 combs and a cutter when they were on eBay at UKP36 Buy it now just before Christmas.
The manual you posted looks very useful and I've noted the need for sandpaper on the clamps.
I got the thing for knocking up storeage boxes in MDF where my Woodrat would be OTT.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## ryanlipski (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one that I would be willing to part with for fairly cheap, say $20 shipped?


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi to all,

Can any of you guys (or girls - I'm not sexist.  ) explain why I would be limited to 1/2" or thicker wood?

I do a lot of work on projects that use 1/4 or 3/8 pieces. Is it not possible to use the jig for these sizes, maybe shimming with scrap wood or something?

Thanks, Al


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

They can do the 1/4" and the 3/8" stock But you need to get the template for that and the right router bit as well..the stock is made for the 1/2" dovetail bit and is set for 3/8" deep slots...

Grizzly.com

Grizzly.com

==


bigalscorpio said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Can any of you guys (or girls - I'm not sexist.  ) explain why I would be limited to 1/2" or thicker wood?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Bob,

So if I did a half blind joint on 3/8 stock wouldn't it just turn out as a through dovetail or am I on the wrong track?

Sorry but I can't get my head around how these work.

Al


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Well if you use the standard template and the 1/2" normal bit you would to set the depth to cut 1/4" deep..not the best way to go dovetails are dovetails so to speak on blind dovetails.

===





bigalscorpio said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> So if I did a half blind joint on 3/8 stock wouldn't it just turn out as a through dovetail or am I on the wrong track?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Bob,

Sadly in the UK the only ones I can find are the trend ones and the name alone makes them out of my range! They are £50 minimum and look exactly the same. Your grizzly ones are the equivalent of about £8. They rob us here because there is so little competition!

Al

PS, I wonder how much it would be for you to post one to the UK? I would gladly pay the shipping and cost of the part just to know I'm not being ripped off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I think Grizzly ships to the UK and I'm sure MLCS ships to the UK.

MLCS Master Joinery Dovetail Set and Templates

===



bigalscorpio said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Sadly in the UK the only ones I can find are the trend ones and the name alone makes them out of my range! They are £50 minimum and look exactly the same. Your grizzly ones are the equivalent of about £8. They rob us here because there is so little competition!
> 
> ...


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Bob,

I just contacted Grizzly and they will only ship large orders (freight) overseas 

If you were willing to find out the cost to post to me I would happily pay you by paypal before you paid anything out. So there would be no risk to yourself.

Sorry to be a pain, and please feel free to refuse. I won't be offended, like I said in the UK we always get the unpolished region of the small tree branch. 

Al


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I would suggest you drop Mike a email or a PM I have not shipped anything to UK so to say I may mess it up But Mike has done it many times for other members all the time so to say he knows the ropes..

Router Forums - View Profile: Mike Mike is the Forum Liaison

==


bigalscorpio said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I just contacted Grizzly and they will only ship large orders (freight) overseas
> 
> ...


----------

